# Dart Frog Breeders at Daytona Reptile Breeders Expo?



## FlyCafe.net

I am trying to find out if anyone knows what "Dart Frog Breeders/Vendors" will be at the Daytona Reptile Breeders Expo this year.

The problem with the info posted online is the vendors (except for companies of course) are posted by name and if you don't know that person personally breeds and sells "Dart Frogs" then you have no clue.

There are usually 2 or 3 - Dart Frog Only Breeders but I do not know their names and am looking to contact at least one or two before the show.

Thanks for any insight,


----------



## Philsuma

Mike,

I'm going.....


----------



## james67

i talked to bill schwinn last night and he will be there as well (vending)

james


----------



## billschwinn

I will have darts, so will under the canopy, Mike Novy will be there as well, Bill


----------



## Philsuma

I'm pretty sure I saw SNDF on the vendor list....so Marcus will be there.


----------



## Jerm

Philsuma said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw SNDF on the vendor list....so Marcus will be there.


I spoke with Marcus a couple of days ago and he is definately going to be there.


----------



## visionteacher

Wow this is great. Can one put in requests for frogs by chance, or discover what will be there? I live in Tallahassee, this would definitely be worth the trip. I'm just getting into darts, haven't built the viv yet, but this is a neat opportunity, and they can be in quarantine while I finish it up. Means I should get on my ff culture learning now though!

~Mickey


----------



## beachbabe18509

For those of you that will be vending there what will you be bringing? Trying to see if it will be worth the trip and if I should actually use some of my time off to get new tanks set up....


----------



## Philsuma

Amanda,

I'll have just a few species and won't have a table of my own.....

but

I know a few people that will have tables....and I would strongly say....it will be _well_ worth the price of admission.


----------



## billschwinn

I will have cobalts, yellowbacks, citronella, reginas, oyapok,lorenzo,azurius, leaucs, green auratus,patricia, albino and normal red eyes. Bill


----------



## Hayden

beachbabe18509 said:


> For those of you that will be vending there what will you be bringing? Trying to see if it will be worth the trip and if I should actually use some of my time off to get new tanks set up....


I second this request. I am definitely going, but would like to know how much I will be going in debt because of this show!


----------



## james67

last year tincs and auratus were going for 30-150 and pums were from 100 up. there wasnt a single thumbnail by the time i got there.
bring some $$$ and you'll leave with something interesting. 

i went looking for thumbs, or possibly some brookesia, and ended up leaving with a boa. go figure 
james


----------



## FlyCafe.net

I'm happy I got this thread going as I don't look forward to much these days but this show is the #1 thing I look forward to every year. Bill got me taken care of for my first darts which I had been planning on for over 3 years before I purchased them from him last year. If you live in Florida or Georgia and have not been you need to go...but plan on getting there early... My day starts a few minutes after the doors open and we take our time looking at EVERYTHING then about 30 minutes before the end of the show we turn around and make a beeline to the vendors we've decided to make purchases from until we are simply stocked and out of cash... It is truly an all day event...!

If you plan of buying some Darts see Bill Schwinn as last year he not only had very competitive prices but had some of the nicest frogs and was very helpful.
I'm already looking at going into debt after speaking to him tonight about the show.


----------



## Frogtofall

I always forget about this show. I went a couple years ago and it was pretty huge with lots of vendors and interesting animals. I will go for sure. Who wants to meet up?


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE

I'm trying to find a hotel by there for Friday night, anyone got any good suggestions? Anybody want to meet up Fri night and grab a beer?


----------



## Philsuma

I'll be in Tampa all week...breaking free on Sat to head to Daytona and staying somewhere in the area that night - if someone wants to go 1/2 on a room. Otherwise I will try to barge in on some friends in the Mims area....

If I had a table, I would put out a meeting time....


----------



## Frogtofall

According to the website, there are 4 tables left..... Hmmm...... Do I feel like staying in Daytona all weekend? Haha.


----------



## Philsuma

Call Wayne ASAP......


----------



## james67

im gonna try and go but have to see since im moving during that time, and have no $ to spend on frogs, etc. while im there. id like to put some faces to names and meet you all though. 

hope to be able to go and see you there
james


----------



## james67

also...

myself (if i can go) and another member (who will be there for sure) will bring some very very nice pieces of OAK driftwood for those interested. these can range in size and price, so let me (or flapjax3000) know what sizes you're looking for and we will be happy to accommodate your requests.

as many of these pieces are LARGE the only cleaning that has been done is a very good spraying with the pressure washer. they can be cut into smaller pieces (we do this with an electric chainsaw).

we currently have some pieces and will harvest more in the next few days. we cut the wood in a way that preserves the best features and allows it to be used in the tanks. at the moment we have some medium 12in - 24in and some LARGE pieces (suitable for terraria larger than 35in x 50in.

pics are likely available upon request. as are sizes cut to the tank dimensions

james


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Last year there was a "lounge" area set up on the second floor with sodas and snacks. This might be a good area to get together. Anyone want to set a time for Saturday afternoon?


----------



## RecycledAgain

I'll be there Sunday morning unless we rain out on Saturday.

Dan


----------



## beachbabe18509

I'd like to try to get up there originally was thinking sunday but saturday may now be an option, depends on if some friends end up in town for the weekend


----------



## Frogtofall

I would like to go when everyone goes b/c its always nice having a big group to shoot the sh*t with.

I open to go either day.


----------



## RarePlantBroker

I'll definitely be there on Saturday.


----------



## flapjax3000

I will be at the show on Saturday, and was wondering if a group was meeting up possibly that night. Trying to figure out which night to grab a hotel. Also just heard on Clark Howard that Daytona now has cheapest rates in the country.


----------



## Frogtofall

Alright, so Saturday is looking pretty good. We should all try to meet up somewhere around like... 1pm?? Maybe we could all post what we're wearing. If anyone thats going has a blackberry, add me on your BBM...

249E3764


----------



## Philsuma

Been in Tampa for a while now....

MAY be able to head East and hit the show late Sat

But

It's looking more and more like I will only be able to make a Sunday appearence.

Tell everyone to "save all the cool frogs" for me


----------



## IN2DEEP

Is there going to be a group meeting? If work permits, I'll be there Sat afternoon or Sun morning if not. It would help if someone could have it announced over the loudspeaker. It's easy to lose track of time at the show.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE

I'll be there tomorrow afternoon. Shaved head, goatee, sunglasses on head, and wearing a funny and/or offensive T-shirt....Oh wait that'll be like half the people there, lol. 

How about we meet up by the food court? 1 sounds good to me Antone.


----------



## flapjax3000

You have a shaved head too. I dont want to confuse you with a mirror. Anyway 1 sounds fine as well.


----------



## Frogtofall

1 it is. I'll be wearing blue jeans and a green shirt that says, "You can find me in da club" and it has a sandwich and a piece of bacon dancing on it.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE

I'll be in shorts, with a brown shirt that says "I'm a fun guy" See ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## Paul G

Black shorts, Dawn of The Dead shirt, shaved head/beard. Wife=tall redhead.
=)


----------



## dom

GSXR_MURRHEE said:


> I'll be in shorts, with a brown shirt that says "I'm a fun guy" See ya'll tomorrow.


\some one likes fungi


----------



## Philsuma

I was there for several hours on Sunday and most of you guys did the hook up and meet on Sat......so........couple of observations.

Huge....twice as big as Hamburg.

Saw only one dart vendor - Under the Canopy from the Carolinas.

Did I miss Bill Schwinn?

SNDF?


----------



## Paul G

Yup, you missed him.

Bill was at the same table as Mike Novy/Rainforest Junkys. (#368)

Marcus/SNDF was there too. (#191)


----------



## Philsuma

Wonderful......spent too much time on field herp stuff and snake sticks for a change.


Still, pretty light for frogs and amphibians in general right? I've only been to @ 6 florida shows in the past couple years but I'm sensing the "big reptile" trend.

Hamburg in Pa usually has 6-8 dart frog vendors alone and then you can add some other frog vendors and a newt / gummy lizard vendor.

Weird demographic there huh? 

It WASN'T the heat, that's for sure. The AC in there was awesome. So was that food court.

Saw a couple cool yearling size Aldabra's for @ 3K and some very interesting Caiman Lizards.


----------



## iljjlm

LLL reptile supply also had the usual darts that they post on Kingsnake.com.

What did everybody get? 
I ended up getting 5 gold bicolors from Marcus and a female Amazon Tree Boa.

Dave


----------



## billschwinn

Yes indeed I was there right next to LLL Reptile, met many nice froggers, Hayden, Jeremy, Paul and his wife, I was looking to meet Philsuma but did not. I did however have a nice young lady come to the table from a referral from the elusive Philsuma, thank you! I as well picked up some new toys, waxy monkeys from Mike Novy,mints from Under the Canopy as well as orange galacts, blue auratus from Marcus, as well as het for clown balls.


----------



## pedan

I ended up bring home 6 brazillian tincs myself


----------



## eldalote2

I saw those bicolors and they were very nice! I really enjoyed the show and will make sure to go to the next one


----------



## IN2DEEP

Who bought all the frogs? I got their late on Sat and most of the darts were well picked over. I grabbed 2 orange galacts (LLLReptile) and 3 bearded pygmys (FLChams). Went back Sun to get small tincs, Marcus told me to check out billschwinn. That didn't go so well ("sold out-sold out"), so I grabbed 2 more orange galacts and a huge piece of cork bark and called it a day.


----------



## calusa

I got there a little late on Saturday. 

I purchased an adult pair of Yellow Sipaliwini from Marcus @ SNDF! The size on these frogs are incredible! The wax worms Marcus was feeding his frogs intersted as a potential food source for my frogs.

Lots of ball python and lepard gecko morphs! 

I saw ex-Steelers/Seahawks linebacker Chad Brown Pro-Exotics booth. NFL players always look so much smaller in person Very nice guy though.


----------



## Jerm

Did anyone happen to see my vivarium that I set up for Russel's Bromeliads table? He is the one who had all of the colorful tillandsias. I set up a 30 extra tall display viv for him, it actually had an azureus and a citronella in it.



IN2DEEP said:


> I grabbed 2 orange galacts (LLLReptile) and 3 bearded pygmys (FLChams).


You bought some of those tiny pigmies? I can't believe that he was selling them that small!! I have some that are 1 1/2 weeks old and they are bigger than the ones that he had. Luckily they are pretty hardy little things. He normally has subadults, Im not sure why he brought the tiny ones.


----------



## iljjlm

Jerm said:


> Did anyone happen to see my vivarium that I set up for Russel's Bromeliads table? He is the one who had all of the colorful tillandsias. I set up a 30 extra tall display viv for him, it actually had an azureus and a citronella in it.


Sorry Jerm, missed it. Would've liked to see it. I also wanted to go back to that booth and pick up some of those red tillies but forgot.

Dave


----------



## Philsuma

billschwinn said:


> Yes indeed I was there right next to LLL Reptile, met many nice froggers, Hayden, Jeremy, Paul and his wife, I was looking to meet Philsuma but did not. I did however have a nice young lady come to the table from a referral from the elusive Philsuma, thank you! .


Bill,

Sorry I missed you. I was in Tampa all week prior too.

I know you are kidding because being on this forum for any length of time - you know that I am anything but "elusive". I think some people would like me to be more elusive though 

It was a very good show, and I'm sorry I missed virtually everyone on here, especially that nice young lady.

I'll be back down in FtL soon and I'll give the SoFl people a shout.


----------



## dom

got a Sand boa

Gongylophis conicus


----------



## IN2DEEP

Jerm said:


> You bought some of those tiny pigmies? I can't believe that he was selling them that small!! I have some that are 1 1/2 weeks old and they are bigger than the ones that he had. Luckily they are pretty hardy little things. He normally has subadults, Im not sure why he brought the tiny ones.


I got 3 last year and they were about that size. Sadly, they all died in the following months. I enjoyed watching them so much I have to try them again. They are active and eating alot.

Jerm, sorry I missed the viv.


----------



## Jerm

IN2DEEP said:


> I got 3 last year and they were about that size. Sadly, they all died in the following months. I enjoyed watching them so much I have to try them again. They are active and eating alot.


I keep my babies in vivs similar to my dart tanks, they need high humidity with cool temps. I have found that a banana slice in there to attract flies keeps food for them all the time, I have had pretty good luck with them this way. Good luck with them. Here are some links to brev info:

Chameleons! Online E-Zine
Chameleons! Online E-Zine
Rhampholeon brevicaudatus profile
Pygmy Enclosures - Chameleon Forums


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Sorry to reply a little late--it's been right back to work this week.

Went own Saturday (got there before noon), and got to meet quite a few people from Dendroboard. Sorry I missed Bill Schwinn. I went by your booth twice, the first time you had a big line of people, and I didn't want to interupt a sale, and the second time you had stepped away.

I ended up getting 5 Pumilio's (yellow Bastimentos)(one definite male, and I'm pretty sure that at least two are females) and two nice size Orange Terribilis from Marcus. I also picked up 5 new Exo-Terra's (4x 18"cubes, and 1 36"x18"x24").

My lovely wife also bought me a copy of "Poison Frogs: Biology, Species, & Captive Husbandry".

Maybe one of these days I'll get some pictures posted!

Unfortunately, I arrived home to find that the person who was watching/feeding my pets while we were on vacation let my female Ancon Hill Auratus (from my breeding pair) escape--and didn't even bother to call me or leave a note. So, I guess I'm up 7 frogs and down 1 for the week.


----------



## Philsuma

sucks about the frog sitter...

I lost pum froglets.....too many to list or even think about, due to the GF. They were all between 1 and 2 weeks old and quite spring intensive. Even though I seeded the vivs HEAVY....the parents are in there and I think they consumed the majority of the springs. The GF was "trained" in feeding but is....still not too proficient.

5 new vivs!!!??? Did you win the lottery??

Lucky you!


----------



## RarePlantBroker

Philsuma said:


> sucks about the frog sitter...
> 
> 5 new vivs!!!??? Did you win the lottery??
> 
> Lucky you!


"Friend" frog-sitters suck. I didn't even bother picking up my extra key, just re-keyed the lock. 

The new viv's were a steal! Exo-Terra was giving out 25% off coupons at their booth, and there was a guy at the show who had the 18 cubes for $75, AND accepted the coupons...so, I managed to get them for $56.25 each....

Now, I just need to find some extra time to put together a new rack and some extra vivariums....


----------

